# FOSHAN | Shunde Rural Commerical Bank Headquarters | 230m | 49 fl | U/C



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

New skyscraper in the Shunde area of Foshan. For those who don't know Foshan is a booming city in China's Pearl River Delta Megacity Region. It's located adjacent to Guangzhou and one could argue that the two cities are twins.
It's got a fairly cool design and these are the renderings from the website of the architectural practice that designed the tower.








10 Design - Shunde Rural Commercial Bank Headquarters







www.10design.co


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 28, 2021 by mituozhijia on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-31 by 雄仔饼


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-13 by penghyun


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, they started the cladding


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-23 by STARY豪


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-01 by Kennyzhong110


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-09 by mituozhijia


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-18 by mituozhijia


----------

